# Guns!



## Vin

Because most of us <3 them. :cheers2:

Ask and thou shalt receive!


----------



## J-Will

Can we move the EDC thread over?


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> Can we move the EDC thread over?


Done.


----------



## Hydrashoks

I have mini cannons, does that count?


----------



## Sparky_D

Got a couple, want a bunch, even though I can barely afford to feed the ones I have, lol.

Still waiting for parts kits and uppers pricing to come out of the stratosphere so I can build on the lowers I bought 2 weeks before everyone went bat crap crazy and started charging prices like the darned things were made of solid gold.


----------



## Vin

Hydrashoks said:


> I have mini cannons, does that count?


Yes, it counts. And they are awesome!!!


----------



## SHOOTER13

Guns ?!

Got more than some third world countries...

( see the other firearms threads for _some _examples )


----------



## Shooter

Mini cannons? I must know more.


----------



## Hydrashoks

Austin said:


> Mini cannons? I must know more.


They're a hoot. I use black powder and ball bearings.

http://www.pocketcannons.com

*cant embed vid

I have my eye on a $300 cannon barrel now, and designs for a home made carriage made out of 4x4s.


----------



## Apyl

Love the mini cannons! Not a bad price either. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J-Will

Hydrashoks said:


> They're a hoot. I use black powder and ball bearings.
> 
> http://www.pocketcannons.com
> 
> *cant embed vid
> 
> I have my eye on a $300 cannon barrel now, and designs for a home made carriage made out of 4x4s.


 Ok, I thought you were just calling your guns pocket cannons. These are freaking awesome!! I want


----------



## ModernRifle

AR15 Pistol in .223/5.56


----------



## Sparky_D

ModernRifle said:


> AR15 Pistol in .223/5.56


 
I've got a billet lower with that exact same idea in mind...


----------



## Scooter

Hydrashoks said:


> They're a hoot. I use black powder and ball bearings.
> 
> http://www.pocketcannons.com
> 
> *cant embed vid
> 
> I have my eye on a $300 cannon barrel now, and designs for a home made carriage made out of 4x4s.


I should have never clicked that link. Another must have toy.
The video they have on there had me laughing out loud for real.


----------

